# Webcamd does not work



## Abhid (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi. I'm facing a problem regarding the operation of my webcam on FreeBSD 12.0-Release-p6. I have a Dell Inspiron running AMD E2 (64 bit) on 4 GB RAM.

I've installed webcamd, v4l_compat, libv4l and pwcview. My /boot/loader.conf has the entry `cuse_load="YES"` and
/etc/rc.conf has the entry `webcamd_enable="YES"`.

I've also just run an update of FreeBSD.

The problems I'm facing are:

The command `webcamd -d ugen1.3 -i 0 -v 0` outputs `No such file or directory`
/dev/video0 does not exist.
Suggestions to resolve this will be very helpful.


----------



## olli@ (Sep 3, 2019)

What is the output of `webcamd -l`?


----------



## Abhid (Sep 3, 2019)

olli@ said:


> What is the output of `webcamd -l`?


That outputs `webcamd: webcamd: illegal user name`. So, how do I add it to the user (which is the root incidentally) ?


----------



## olli@ (Sep 4, 2019)

Abhid said:


> That outputs `webcamd: webcamd: illegal user name`. So, how do I add it to the user (which is the root incidentally) ?


I've replied in the Thread webcamd-unable-to-view-video.67486/#post-438287.
Please try to avoid asking the same question in two different threads.


----------

